# Pseudonaja affinis (Dugite Pictures)



## Niall (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Thought I might show off some Dugites I Have had call outs for,
all are babies to yearling.



























Enjoy.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great looking snakes dugites!!


----------



## James..94 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good looking snakes


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 5, 2010)

Very Nice, thanks for sharing.

They look similar to Western Browns! How closely related are they?


----------



## Niall (Mar 6, 2010)

They are from the same family as the western Browns, both Dugites and Gwardars hatchlings do look alike in some areas.

There are places where dugites and gwarders can be found in the same habitat, for example the Swan Valley. I have not heard of any interbreeding of the 2 species, but not saying it hasn't or can't happen. 
If it did happen, I don't think we would much to any differents in distribution between the two species as you can sometimes find Dugites having 2 or 3 postocular scales... thats my thoughts anyway.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 6, 2010)

Theyre stunners Niall.
Are these a common call out for you?


----------



## Niall (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes at the moment I am getting around 6 call outs a week for baby dugites already had 7 this week just in my area, it goes to show that the Dugites do well around the metro area.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 6, 2010)

I get alot of eastern browns here ...absolutely gorgeous snakes all the brownies are ..... 

are the juvies your way very excited and over confident as little EB's are  ?


----------



## Niall (Mar 6, 2010)

Some babies are really easy to get into the bag or just sliver into it...
Then you have the yearling to adult ones trying their hardest to try get away from you are come towards you really fast wanting to get you, but turns into a bluff, typical browns I guess.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 6, 2010)

YEAH , I have danced with a fair few browns ...


----------



## liney (Mar 7, 2010)

Love the pics but can't help but think there is so much variation in them even at a young age making it very hard for people to identify.


----------



## Leon1980 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow


----------



## LuckyPhil78 (May 24, 2010)

gorgeous


----------



## nico77 (May 24, 2010)

There nice looking snakes , are they as venomous as the browns ?

cheers nico


----------



## Kenshin (May 24, 2010)

nico77 said:


> There nice looking snakes , are they as venomous as the browns ?
> 
> cheers nico


 
yup, plus when juvi they look nice but turn poo brown with the odd speckle on em when adult


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 24, 2010)

nico77 said:


> There nice looking snakes , are they as venomous as the browns ?
> 
> cheers nico


 
they are a brown snake, Spotted Brown, though not sure if as venomous as the Eastern they would be almost on par. and they are believed to hybridize with the Western Brown and this can pose difficulty in ID


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 24, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> yup, plus when juvi they look nice but turn poo brown with the odd speckle on em when adult


 
Thats a bit rough LOL they are beautiful and varied as adults as well IMO


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 26, 2010)

That's just gorgeous!


----------

